# Looking for silkscreen printers in Toronto for outsourcing.



## dorne (Oct 9, 2014)

I found a good silkscreen company that is reliable and good cost wise, and would like to add a few more companies to my list of suppliers. I'm looking for a decent price that can finish jobs within a set timeline, and one that has a good blind shipping service.

I'm around the Yonge and Steeles area if that helps any better.


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

Full Frame Signs is in Toronto (Kipling) and their sister company, The Custom Apparel Shoppe does anything apparel related. Worth a look at least.


----------

